# Bare shaft hitting low???



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i have always just paper tuned and lived with it, but today im trying to bare shaft tune. im using 2 fletched arrows and one bare shaft. the bare shaft is VERY consistantly impacting 4 to 6" below the fletched arrows. does the nock point need to go up or down? im left handed shooting a mathews ovation with a release. Thanks Dennis


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Nock point needs to go down.
I bet if you shoot the bare shaft through paper it'll tear high too.


----------



## Orpheus (Apr 14, 2005)

*bare shaft tune*

If your bare shaft is hitting below your fletched arrows you should move the
nocking point down some until the arrow goes into the target straight and
in line with the fletched arrows. then start with the horizontal movement.


----------



## Big Sweet (Apr 12, 2005)

At what distance do you recomend bare shaft tuning?


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Big Sweet said:


> At what distance do you recomend bare shaft tuning?


I start at 10 adjust, and continue moving back to 50. It's the best way to tune with fingers, but you have to have the correct spine or it wont work.


----------



## Robert Padilla (Jan 12, 2004)

If moving the nocking point down and you still get the same results
you will probably need to go to a weaker launcher blade or if you have an
adjustable rest it will have to be adjusted to a weaker setting.
Good luck!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

*got'er dun*

Thanks guys, you were correct, the nock was too high. i moved it down a bit at a time and when i was finnishing up i busted both of the magnocks on the fletched arrows with my bare shaft. i only tried it at 20 yards... but now its dark so mabey i'll move back some more tommarow and check it out again. glad the magnocks are free to replace. i think im really gonna love my new ovation  Thanks Again, Dennis


----------

